# Primavera Forest



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos:

Ultimamente el foro de Mexico como que esta medio lento:
Aqui les envio algunas fotos de las ultimas rodadas en el Bosque de la Primavera en Guadalajara.

Por si alguno se anima a venirse de vacaciones para aca, esta es la mejor temporada, pues ya la lluvias empiezan a poner las condiciones optimas para las rodadas epicas en mtb.

Saludos y espero que les gusten.

Ojala que los demas miembros del foro tambien participen y los nuevos que nunca han posteado, auque sea escriban un saludo.

DrFoes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Doc,

Mil Gracias por las fotos... Siempre me despiertan el hambre de rodar y me dan envidia de la buena.

Un abrazo!
Rene

PD... la idea es postear algo dentro de poco...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Algunas mas de hoy*

Hoy fue uno de esos pocos domingos del año en que estuvo llovisnando toda la mañana, por lo tanto la afluencia de bikers, fue minima asi que decidí hacer la ruta de la mosca, que generalmente no la hago en domingo, para evitar el congestionamiento.
Aqui les envio las fotos de hoy y algunas que se me colaron de la semana anterior del rio caliente:

Dia perfecto para rodar un seet single track:









Una de las pocas bikers con la que me encontre hoy:









Foto del Rio caliente, en este rio el agua corre a 40 grados centigrados









Los ingredientes perfectos de un single track: piedras, raices, hojas, etc.









El puente de la mosca









Otro agradable dia de rodar por las tortugas









Paisajes suaves









La Spider superligera del buen cuate Maya









La Rune que se comportó a la altura del recorrido, desapareciendo todo obstaculo que se le ponía enfrente.









Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Hoy fue uno de esos pocos domingos del año en que estuvo llovisnando toda la mañana, por lo tanto la afluencia de bikers, fue minima asi que decidí hacer la ruta de la mosca, que generalmente no la hago en domingo, para evitar el congestionamiento.
> Aqui les envio las fotos de hoy y algunas que se me colaron de la semana anterior del rio caliente:
> 
> Dia perfecto para rodar un seet single track:
> Saludos


Vaya, por fin sacaste la Banshe, como que la tenías escondida. Que bien que este bien por ahi para rodar, me gustaría ir por allá pero por ahora no veo cuando. Bueno, mucha suerte!


----------



## bigringrider101 (May 13, 2006)

Gracias por compartir Doc.

Radico en Los angeles CA, originario de Zacoalco de Torres, Jal.
Nunca me hubiese imaginado que existieran single tracks como los de la foto por alla.

En el 2005 fui de vacaciones por un mes para alla. Me lleve mi bici pero solo encontre caminos de terraceria y enpedrados nunca ST. la proxima vez tendre que contactar a personas como tu.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelentes fotos!!!! 
Yo quiero ir a GDL a conocer la ciudad, pero estaría increíble llevarme mi bici!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, muchas gracias por conpartirlas, ahora tengo que poner a Guadalajara en mi lista de lugares que conocer.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lamento que el DrFoes no haya podido responderles.

Desgraciadamente el DrFoes ha muerto. RIP.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Lamento que el DrFoes no haya podido responderles.
> Desgraciadamente el DrFoes ha muerto. RIP.


Es broma?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Lamento que el DrFoes no haya podido responderles.
> 
> Desgraciadamente el DrFoes ha muerto. RIP.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Es broma?


Eso espero.

Lo digo de corazon.


----------

